# Day 1.



## stars+sunsets (Jan 18, 2009)

VERY exciting. Had the new member of the family move in today. Fat-tailed Gecko by the name of Skunk, and he's BEAUTIFUL.

Have just got him settled in his temporary tank. Had a bit of a wander round and an explore around his new home at first and now he's curled up in his hide asleep.

Next job is to start designing his main viv. Going to have a field day with this. Only the best for my (spoilt and pampered) baby haha.

The Family- 0.1.0 Cat, Mitzi
0.1.0 Rabbit, Jazmyn
0.2.0 Guinea Pigs, Pepsi+Nutmeg
1.0.0 Hamster, Monty
1.0.0 Fat-Tailed Gecko, Skunk
0.4.0 Chickens


----------



## chrisg82 (May 5, 2008)

glad you like him


----------

